# Squirt wee's a lot!



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 22, 2011)

Squirt appears to be weeing a lot. She has done since i got her but in her enclosure. I know this as when i sorted it out the other week there were wet patches on the wood under the substrate!

However this past week she's wee'd in the living room, last night she wee'd whilst i was holding her and today she's wee'd in her feed bowl.

It looks perfectly normal wee, however when you clean it up there is quite a smell to it. 
If it were human i'd say it was a normal smell, however she's a tortoise so i don't know.

She doesn't smell in her cage and like i said you can't smell it till you've cleared it up or it's on your own hand! 

Just wanted to make sure this is normal, or whether or not she needs a trip to the vets. Rather than take her to the vets to find out its completely normal.

She's eating just fine. I'm working on the finely chopped weeds with veg and this appears to be getting her to eat more weeds. She's active as normal - in fact more so than when i first got her as she's not as shy now.
She's put on a little bit of weight, not a noticeable amount but when i weighed her the other day she was a little heavier than when i got her. She's also a centimeter or so longer. 
Her poo looks fine and there appears to be a normal amount - not pooing to much or anything that would raise concerns from me in that area.


----------



## rebeccapill (Sep 22, 2011)

Apparently it's perfectly normal for tortoises to wee and poo in their food bowl


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 22, 2011)

rebeccapill said:


> Apparently it's perfectly normal for tortoises to wee and poo in their food bowl



I'm not so worried about her weeing in her feed bowl. She's pooed in it quite a few times.

It's more the smell and the fact that she keeps doing it a lot. Especially when she's out and about.


----------



## rebeccapill (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm afraid I don't know too much about them. I'm a new owner and I'm learning myself!! X


----------



## mel262011 (Sep 22, 2011)

She could just be putting her scent down to mark her area. I don't know if torts do that, but it is just a thought


----------



## HipsterTorts (Sep 22, 2011)

I think it's normal.
Indie wee's all over everything.
This one time I took her out to my dads car so he could see her and she wee'd twice on his hands then twice on his seat  Then pooed on his paper work. I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 22, 2011)

Id say its normal tiago urinates about 1-2times a day,
His pee has a urination smell to it,
Kinda musty?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 22, 2011)

Hmm.. Hadn't thought of that one, but could be a possibility. Although i would have thought it would be the male that marks the territory if indeed tortoises do that?

HAHA. HipsterTorts that is very funny. I'm afraid i would have laughed at that too. 



rebeccapill said:


> I'm afraid I don't know too much about them. I'm a new owner and I'm learning myself!! X



No worries  Most of use are learning on here.
Welcome by the way x





tyler0912 said:


> Id say its normal tiago urinates about 1-2times a day,
> His pee has a urination smell to it,
> Kinda musty?



Yea. The amount in her feed bowl made me gag! I don't do well with wee smells anyway though!


----------



## rebeccapill (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks . One of my tortoises shell seems a bit dry, does anyone know how I can get rid of this?


----------



## mel262011 (Sep 22, 2011)

rebeccapill said:


> Thanks . One of my tortoises shell seems a bit dry, does anyone know how I can get rid of this?



Have you tried soaking it


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 22, 2011)

When Squirt gets dirty I just soak her and use a very soft baby brush to brush the dirt off her shell


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 22, 2011)

makes me gag im lucky tiago does not do anything in his food bowl...or waterbowl.....or hide...he uses the same corner!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 22, 2011)

Bowser pees a lot, and of course poos a lot too . I have lost count of how many times that she has peed on me when she was tiny. It was like she would wait until I picked her up and she would go. I have started to notice some of the signs that she shows right before she goes so I have been able to dodge a few times of me getting drenched lately, lol  I have started to call her a camel because it seems like she holds her pee until I want to pick her up or let her roam in a room with me  My mom has seen her go and she said that there is no way that my tort should be able to pee that much, lol 

I'm not sure how to explain the smell, but what you describe sounds about right.


----------



## rebeccapill (Sep 22, 2011)

Tried soaking her, her shell looks better for a day and then it goes back to how it was?


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 22, 2011)

my tort did the same for awhile!


----------



## ascott (Sep 22, 2011)

LOL....they are reptiles so there will be a bit of a smell to their urination/poo....just should not be a "loud" smell....


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad i'm not the only one with a tortoise with a bladder the size of it's shell!
Seriously, there is no way she should be able to hold that much pee in her tiny body!

She does seem to hold it in till she's out. 
She's not too bad with poo. She's only done a few when out. She mainly poos in her water bowl. We've had a couple in her food bowl and a couple whilst soaking. 
She did one on the living room floor the other day, right after she peed all over me! LOL



rebeccapill said:


> Tried soaking her, her shell looks better for a day and then it goes back to how it was?



If you take some photos and post a new thread am sure there will be lots of people with lots of advice and help


----------



## rebeccapill (Sep 23, 2011)

When I try to upload a photo it says that it's too big and there's an error?


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 23, 2011)

rebeccapill said:


> Tried soaking her, her shell looks better for a day and then it goes back to how it was?



May i ask you to start a new thread as many people do not like when you take over another thread with something irrelavent!??  


**if sounds harsh sorry i dont meen it to bee**


----------



## cemmons12 (Sep 23, 2011)

Don't feel alone, Cooper has started weeing a lot also. He use to never do it when I would get him out and put him on the bed, but now he does it maybe 2 or 3 times a week. So I always have him on a towel folded over 4 times so it won't soak thru. And I always have a clean towel on stand-by.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 23, 2011)

rebeccapill said:


> When I try to upload a photo it says that it's too big and there's an error?



I'll pm you  

Also Tyler, it honestly it doesn't bother me.
I'd rather people posted here and got help than didn't. At least it shows Rebecca really cares about her tortoise


----------

